
Show HN: An embeddable portfolio for your (side) projects - aulrich
https://makerwidget.com/
======
aulrich
Heya!

I’m Armin, co-creator of MakerWidget! It’s a little widget you can put on your
project pages to show who you are, where to find you and what you did before.

My partner Melanie and I wanted to make ourselves more visible on our side
project pages, so we tried to elaborate on Pieter Levels idea of a maker
badge!

You can easily set up your widget on makerwidget.com for free and grab your
embed code! It supports multiple makers, custom link lists and a project
gallery. Being a team of two makers ourselves, we focused a lot on
flexibility!

I built the whole thing with Laravel and Vue.js and learned so much on the
way. Mostly about the fact that an iFrame can be transparent !? - In the next
steps, im going to try to optimise the Request-count - if someone here can
give me tips on what else I can (and should) do tech-wise please tell me!

I ship-streamed the development of this widget on Twitch, and will also be
live today. You can watch me on shipstreams.com! (And yes, I’m low-key trying
to make „ship-streaming“ a thing!) :)

Cheers, Armin

Widgets are already embedded here:

* [https://threader.app](https://threader.app)

* [https://ericlima.com](https://ericlima.com)

* [https://builtbyher.io](https://builtbyher.io)

* [https://akshaykadam.me](https://akshaykadam.me)

* [https://www.growthjobslist.com](https://www.growthjobslist.com)

* [https://www.saasflow.co/](https://www.saasflow.co/)

* [https://madewithvuejs.com](https://madewithvuejs.com)

* [https://joblist.app](https://joblist.app)

Also, we have a Gatsby Plugin now:

* [https://github.com/deadcoder0904/gatsby-plugin-makerwidget](https://github.com/deadcoder0904/gatsby-plugin-makerwidget)

------
atra
I think things like this are going to become more and more popular, ways to
follow people who make your favorite software and access their backlog and
previous projects. Things that they've made before or are still working on.
Love the idea Armin.

Full Disclosure: I stream on Armin's site shipstreams, I am biased.

------
alexsideris
I love the widget!

What is your tech stack?

~~~
aulrich
Thank you!!

Started with Laravel Spark .. so Laravel + Vue.js :)

